# BEST 7 STRING HEAVY RHYTHM CHUG!



## mrpotente (Oct 19, 2006)

For you guys, what band delivers the best 7 string heavy rhythm tone?? my opinion goes to Unearth in the eyes of fire and Meshuggah DEI


----------



## Martin_777 (Oct 19, 2006)

Best 7 string rhythm tone: Dream Theater - John Petrucci - Awake - The Mirror  

Best overall rhythm tone ever: Iced Earth - John Schaffer - The Dark Saga


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 19, 2006)

Scar Symmetry or Nocturnal Rites.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 19, 2006)

JP for heavy 7 string rhythm tones.

Best rhythm tones ever: Rush or Queensryche.


----------



## Skeksis (Oct 19, 2006)

Nevermore


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 19, 2006)

Nevermore

Fear Factory (obsolete album)


----------



## Pericles (Oct 19, 2006)

Any and All MESHUGGAH!!! Petrucci, Rusty Cooley(i like his rythem more than I like his leads!). I also like MY rythm guitar tone alot too


----------



## Vince (Oct 19, 2006)

Fear Factory & Dream Theater, definitely.


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2006)

J. Yuenger (sp?) from the old White Zombie albums, albeit not a seven.


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2006)

I love Obsolete, The Uncoming Storm, and Bloodlust(Through the Eyes of the Dead).


----------



## InTheRavensName (Oct 19, 2006)

Schaffer in Demons and Wizards or Sabaton have my favourite rhythm tone ever

I also like Jani Liimatanien's tone, he uses a 7...

...and Trey, who wins at life!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2006)

i think my fav. rhythm tones are probably Blood Ritual's on the Black Grimoire album (probably the single most unworldy and satanic CD i own.. its freaky)... But they just tune to B. 
I also love the tone on Sodom's M-16 Album. Ultimate thrash tone, IMO. 
my fav. tone from a 7 string player? probably... Behemoth.. i also dig Spiral Architect's guitar tones.. one of the dudes used a UV7BK on the album..

BTW, the tone on Gateways from MA is just wicked.


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 19, 2006)

fear factory has some sweet 7 string tone. but its got to be with dino. christians tone blows something awful. jp is the mothafuckin man too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2006)

i dont really like FF that much but i gotta agree. Dino owns COW hardcore.


----------



## god_puppet (Oct 19, 2006)

I think Petrucci definitely has one of the best 7 string rhythm tones, especially on Awake. I also love Nevermores tone, and as far as 6 string rhythm tone goes shaffer has a pretty great sound.


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 19, 2006)

Enemies of reality... maybe not chug chug, but that album has some heavyass distortion...


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 19, 2006)

FF obsolete


----------



## kmanick (Oct 19, 2006)

Seedawakener said:


> Enemies of reality... maybe not chug chug, but that album has some heavyass distortion...


Hell yeah!
on the remix that is one of the "nastiest" guitar tones I've ever heard.
the whole album has a "nasty in your face" sound


----------



## DSS3 (Oct 19, 2006)

I still haven't found a 7 string (or sub-C#) tone that is as good as the higher tuned ones.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 19, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> i think my fav. rhythm tones are probably Blood Ritual's on the Black Grimoire album (probably the single most unworldy and satanic CD i own.. its freaky)... But they just tune to B.


HAHA! I know those guys. Straight out of the Great Northwest!

Best 7-string rhythm tone = DEI-era Meshuggah!


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 19, 2006)

My favorite 7s-tring heavy rhythm chug? My ENGL Fireball setup . I agree on Scar Symmetry, as they use the Fireball too. I also like, Fear Factory, newer Cannibal Corpse, Nevermore. I dont like Meshuggahs sound at all. DEI sounds very metallic and solid-state to me.


----------



## skattabrain (Oct 20, 2006)

unearth ... great dividers and III in the eyes of fire



DSS3 said:


> I still haven't found a 7 string (or sub-C#) tone that is as good as the higher tuned ones.


i dunno man ... COB kicks the Drop C pretty well ... not 7 ... but lower than c# 

i *like* meshuggah, but their tracks always like they are "going through the motions" ... it's very "matter of fact" and "sterile" ... it just doesn't sound like a soking in emotion, string ripping experience to me ... which is what i love about unearth.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 20, 2006)

Shannon said:


> HAHA! I know those guys. Straight out of the Great Northwest!
> 
> Best 7-string rhythm tone = DEI-era Meshuggah!




Then you must know how much they own \m/


----------



## bulb (Oct 20, 2006)

DEI tone and "I" tone is awesome and those are probably my faves!
Solace by Ion Dissonance has an insane chug tone, and so does Alien by SYL.

Otherwise im going to go the zimbloth route and say my powerball with the maxon od808 in front has the best and tightest chug sound i have EVER heard! (especially when coming out of my orange 412 haha), i left my engl rig at my guitarists house for one night a couple weeks ago, and now he is anxiously waiting for his powerball to arrive haha, he was originally gonna buy my 5150II but after playing with it on his own time he said that that was the amp he had to have no matter what!

/rant totally OT story (but entertaining to me nonetheless!)


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 20, 2006)

I've got a few, Bulb on seven hundred seven, Bury your Dead (not sevens but tuned to drop B flat) Jeff Loomis on Dead Heart in a Dead world, and maybe even Dino's tone on the roadrunner united.


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 20, 2006)

kmanick said:


> Hell yeah!
> on the remix that is one of the "nastiest" guitar tones I've ever heard.
> the whole album has a "nasty in your face" sound



The remix is fucking kickass, I dont like the sound of the original verison though... its hideous now when I hae the new one...


----------



## DSS3 (Oct 20, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> i dunno man ... COB kicks the Drop C pretty well ... not 7 ... but lower than c#




If you think CoB gets good tone... well... end of argument.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Oct 20, 2006)

Fear Factory (Demanufacture and Obsolete) and Nevermore are my favorites. I like JP's tone on awake, but I like the tone on his newer stuff better.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 20, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> If you think CoB gets good tone... well... end of argument.


lol yeah, Alexi's tone actually hurts my ears.

Not on a 7, but Devildriver (drop B) gets awesome tone.


----------



## Aaron (Oct 20, 2006)

FF


----------



## CL7 (Oct 20, 2006)

My picks are FF(Demanufacture-Digimortal), Chimaira(Pass out of Existence era), and Unearth(In the Eyes of Fire)


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 20, 2006)

I still love the domination/covenant era Morbid Angel tone, apart from that I'd have to say 7string wise nevermore's last album, scar symmetry and Dino era FF.

If we exclude 7's then there's heartwork, which i love the sound on.


----------



## CL7 (Oct 20, 2006)

I think Scar Symmetry would have amazing tone if it didnt sound so processed(or at least it sounded like that on Symmetric in Design).

i love how deep and punchy it is but if you really listen to the guitar tone you can hear how far from crisp and clarity it really is. 

keep in mind i'm basing my judgement from an older(but not by much) record. These guys have the potential to take over the world


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Oct 21, 2006)

look no further than my avatar MALIGNANCY ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Korbain (Oct 21, 2006)

anything played on a 7 string sounds great to me


----------



## Haunted (Oct 21, 2006)

At The Gates - Slaughter of The Soul has the best rhythm tone to me (not a seven but still, tuned to B standard) 
also Unearth's The Oncoming storm & DevilDriver's The Fury Of Our Makers Hand


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 17, 2008)

Nevermore - Enemies Of Reality
And not just the chuggas, all the guitar tones on that album are kickass.


----------



## daybean (May 17, 2008)

yeah theres unearth, a band that mad me want a seven...but theres alot of bands i dont know yet that have 7s to be discovered,...


----------



## Naren (May 17, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> Scar Symmetry



 +1


----------



## zimbloth (May 17, 2008)

Old Machine Head had really cool low B chugging.


----------



## FortePenance (May 17, 2008)

Fear Factory's album in general and JP's tone on Six Degrees.


----------



## Mattayus (May 17, 2008)

Meshuggah's tone on ObZen, the actual track, not just the album, is fucking crushing. Like... mind-blowingly crushing. It's a bit squeezed and compressed but it works really well cos they're down so low. Other than that, i think Acle's tone from Tesseract is pretty damn sexy


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 17, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Meshuggah's tone on ObZen, the actual track, not just the album, is fucking crushing. Like... mind-blowingly crushing. It's a bit squeezed and compressed but it works really well cos they're down so low. Other than that, i think Acle's tone from Tesseract is pretty damn sexy



Recorded on 8 strings, and this is the "BEST 7 STRING HEAVY RHYTHM CHUG" thread 

My vote goes to Devin Townsend, his sevens always sound amazing.


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 17, 2008)

It's not 7, but I'm always amazed at Paul's tone on Cynic 

On 7's... hard to say... all the one's mentioned are awesome... but I think I'd have to give it to Bulb!


----------



## DevourTheDamned (May 17, 2008)

the first rythm in Poison Godmachine by Nevermore fuckiing owns my ballsack


----------



## Uber Mega (May 17, 2008)

Mr Petrucci!


----------



## kmanick (May 17, 2008)

lately I've been really diggin the tone on Train of Thought.
the Downtuned C and the 7 string stuff.
Circus Maximus also has some great ton on their latest "Osolate" not as heavy as osme of th eother stuff listed here but it sounds great nonetheless.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 17, 2008)

DevourTheDamned said:


> the first rythm in Poison Godmachine by Nevermore fuckiing owns my ballsack



Not a seven string. 6 string tuned to E flat 

That goes for the whole album except Dreaming Neon Black.


----------



## Mattayus (May 17, 2008)

Esp Griffyn said:


> My vote goes to Devin Townsend, his sevens always sound amazing.



at least 6 people have said iced earth so i think i can get away with that


----------



## ilyti (May 17, 2008)

7s: Petrucci, ToT. But I am waiting for Chris Broderick to blow us all away.
6s: another mention of Iced Earth doesn't hurt. Especially the later years.


----------



## Mattayus (May 17, 2008)

Woops! I meant to quote this bit instead haha



Esp Griffyn said:


> Recorded on 8 strings, and this is the "BEST 7 STRING HEAVY RHYTHM CHUG" thread


----------



## Shaman (May 17, 2008)

My favourite 7-string tones have to be:

Jeff Loomis: Dead Heart in a Dead World and Enemies of Reality (which was one of the reasons I got my Triple Rectifier)
John Petrucci: Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence (another reason to get a Recto)
Nergal(from Behemoth):Zos Kia Cultus (Dual Recto)
Dino Cazares: Obsolete (a modded Marshall 800)
Meshuggah: DEI (Dual Recto)


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 13, 2008)

Unearth- Oncoming Storm

best overall: James Hetfield on Disposeable heroes



Esp Griffyn said:


> Recorded on 8 strings, and this is the "BEST 7 STRING HEAVY RHYTHM CHUG" thread
> 
> My vote goes to Devin Townsend, his sevens always sound amazing.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd prolly have to say Devin Townsend. Surprised not many have mentioned him soo far... But, other than that, Fear Factory during Demanufacture and Obsolete. Oh, and Unearth's The Oncoming Storm.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd have to say The Ocean have had wicked rhythm guitar tone on their latest couple.. Aeolian and Precambrian.


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 13, 2008)

FF - Self Bias Resistor. 

'nuff said....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 13, 2008)

Nevermore hands down, oh and the new necrophagist album is using 7ns so it should have ear pwning tone.


----------



## Dudley (Oct 13, 2008)

The 7 string songs on Organic Hallucinosis by Decapitated have a pretty crushing tone, as does the latest Aeon album.

Other than those my choices are the mandatory Meshuggah ones (DEI and Chaosphere)


----------



## bulletbass man (Oct 13, 2008)

The original enemies of reality album was awful. But the remix is simply awesome. 

Andy Sneaps one of my favorites producers.

The guitar tone on Clayman by In Flames is killer. 

As for 7s Nevermore has some pretty sweet stuff. But my favorite is probably petrucci or earlier meshuggah.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Oct 13, 2008)

7 string, Periphery - Icarus Lives, super compressed, but I love how chunky and round it sounds.

6 string, Mnemic - Mindsaver - Awesome.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Oct 15, 2008)

Cannibal Corpse-Vile
Morbid Angel-Domination
The Faceless-Akeldama(not 7-strings but still awesome tones)


----------



## m3ta1head (Oct 15, 2008)

Whitechapel.

This Is Exile | Whitechapel | Music Video | MTV


----------



## jymellis (Oct 15, 2008)

i am hooked on this and have been for awhile 





jym

and this one


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm gonna have to go with Suicide Silence they're rhythm tone is fucking brutal as all hell. Just listen to the Cleansing, it doesn't get much heavier than that. It has just the perfect balance of ridiculous low tuned filth and clarity of notes. Listen to the tracks Destruction Of A Statue or No Pity For A Coward. If only they had leads I'd like em even better, as of now they're just heavy work-out music.


----------



## TimSE (Oct 15, 2008)

im yet to hear a tone that has made me go FUCK!  like Necrophagists ton eon the redone version of Onset Of Putrefaction

listen to the riffs behind the solo for Foul Body Autopsy to understand this!


----------



## Clydefrog (Oct 15, 2008)

Nothing beats that tone. Youtube kind of sucks the tone out though


----------



## f2f4 (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WvvPmgdhaw

The Tony Danza Tapdanza Extravaganza, "Carroll 14 Wossman 7"


----------



## dougsteele (Oct 15, 2008)

I like Meshuggah's rhythm tone on None, Gods of Rapture sounds fucking beautiful, kinda remnds me of an SOD rhythm sound.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 15, 2008)

Suicide Silence? Im sending that guy the album 'Covenant' by morbid Angel... 

Imo Unearth's tone is kind of weak but its your opinion 

Destroy Erase Improve was a good choice though,

Edit: Covenant - Morbid Angel - that album has the most destructive tone.

best Rhythm tone EVARR - The Track 'Frantic Disembowelment' from Cannibal Corpse's Album 'The Wretched Spawn' - also imo that song has possibly the most technical guitar playing I have ever heard, full stop :O.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Suicide Silence? Im sending that guy the album 'Covenant' by morbid Angel...
> 
> Imo Unearth's tone is kind of weak but its your opinion
> 
> ...



Covenant is certainly faster and more bassy but I wouldn't say heavier. It's all a matter of opinion. The last track "God Of Emptiness" is very brutal tone wise though. I know live their tone is monstrous but like a lot of earlier DM acts the CD quality suffers. I was going for album tone over live tone.


----------



## winterlover (Oct 17, 2008)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm gonna have to go with Suicide Silence they're rhythm tone is fucking brutal as all hell. Just listen to the Cleansing, it doesn't get much heavier than that. It has just the perfect balance of ridiculous low tuned filth and clarity of notes. Listen to the tracks Destruction Of A Statue or No Pity For A Coward. If only they had leads I'd like em even better, as of now they're just heavy work-out music.



SS is the last thing i'd describe as most brutal, dumb noise maybe

plus they are so boring live


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 17, 2008)

winterlover said:


> SS is the last thing i'd describe as most brutal, dumb noise maybe
> 
> plus they are so boring live



Good thing you're using facts instead of stating an opinion.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 17, 2008)

The more I think about it, I don't think there are many 7-string tones that really make me say, "Wow! That's amazing!" Before, I would have said Dino 7-string era Fear Factory, but when I really listened closely to just the guitar, I didn't really like the tone on Obsolete or Digimortal, though they sounded great in the mix. His more recent tones have been substantially better, though.

Mehuggah's tone on ObZen is amazing (for them, though I don't think I'd like it for anyone else), but those are 8-strings.

For some reason, I don't like Petrucci's tone as much as most people do. His tone is great, but not good enough for me to call it my favorite. I'd probably put Scar Symmetry in this category, too. Their tone is a bit scooped for my taste.

At the moment, the best 7-string tone I can think of is Chris Broderick's. It's huge and thick, but clear and not too scooped.

Oh yeah! Steph Carpenter gets some pretty great tones with his 7-strings, too. Not very chuggy, though.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 17, 2008)

Is the # of strings really important? Couldnt it just be any guitar tuned to B or lower? There's a zillion bands who use 6-strings in B which sound awesome. It's got nothing to do with 6 vs 7, what matters in tone are the strings, pickups, amp, etc.

Some people make like 7-strings have their own tone, they don't. There's a tone people think of because for a long time everyone used UVs/RGs with Blaze pickups through Mesas, and that sound became a signature 7-string sound for a while.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 17, 2008)

I think there is a difference with 7s in the sense that the added neck mass (even if it is just a bit) and different pickups do have an effect, but for the most part I agree that the strings, woods, scale lengths, etc. are a lot more important.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 17, 2008)

I think the notes being played and the context in which they are being played is of equal importance to tone. For instance I straight up don't like the majority of the tones of some of my favorite bands. It's the context in which the tones are used that makes them sound amazing.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 17, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I think there is a difference with 7s in the sense that the added neck mass (even if it is just a bit) and different pickups do have an effect, but for the most part I agree that the strings, woods, scale lengths, etc. are a lot more important.



No, not really IMO. Even amongst 6 strings there are so many different kinds of necks. A thin flat Ibanez maple neck is going to sound different than a thick beefy Gibson neck. I'd say there's probably more wood in the Hellraiser 7 neck than the RG2228.

The point is you'll get slightly different tones neck to neck, regardless how many strings it is. Every 7-string neck is different and will have different tonal properties. Its mass does not produce a signature sound that can be heard in all 7s, 80&#37; of the tone is the interaction between the pickups and the amp. The rest is mainly flavoring.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 17, 2008)

Good point. I was going more on the pickup side of that than the wood, though even then it's not really a "signature" sound. They just tend to sound a bit different than their 6-string counterparts. Even with that, though, I do agree that the difference is pretty minimal.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 17, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Good point. I was going more on the pickup side of that than the wood, though even then it's not really a "signature" sound. They just tend to sound a bit different than their 6-string counterparts. Even then, though, I do agree that the difference is pretty minimal.



Certainly, I agree. Like, the RG2228 sounds way thicker than any RG7 I've ever played. The massive neck surely adds some beef to the mix, but I just reject this notion that a 'signature 7-string' sound exists and people bragging how they can tell the difference in a recording between a B tuned 6 and a 7, not realizing that is just because most people use basswood Ibanez with DiMarzios. Most people who tune to B with 6'ers are using very different guitars with different pickups. Honesty how metal bands use 6 string Ibanez w/ DiMarzios anymore? Not many. Not that I think that's a good thing, IMO 6-string DiMarzios are much better than 7-string DiMarzios.


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 17, 2008)

The chug on SYL's song The New Black is fairly epic in my book, its simple, effective and brooootal.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 17, 2008)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Covenant is certainly faster and more bassy but I wouldn't say heavier. It's all a matter of opinion. The last track "God Of Emptiness" is very brutal tone wise though. I know live their tone is monstrous but like a lot of earlier DM acts the CD quality suffers. I was going for album tone over live tone.



Of course, you're right there, Morbid Angel Destroyed at wacken...but...dude I've heard Suicide Silence and I dont mean to be a dick here but they sound like every other down-tuned Death Core band out there...



MaxOfMetal said:


> I think the notes being played and the context in which they are being played is of equal importance to tone. For instance I straight up don't like the majority of the tones of some of my favorite bands. It's the context in which the tones are used that makes them sound amazing.



If you look at it this way - A 7 string is just a B tuned 6 string with the high E down the bottom 

Update: I just watched the video for their song 'Bludgeoned'...










GIVE ME MY FUCKING TWO AND A HALF MINUTES BACK


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 17, 2008)

I never said they were a good band. All I said was that they have some pretty heavy parts on their album that I happen to like, and they fit into the 7 string category. I'm sorry they're not a better band. I know they sound generic but this thread isn't "MOST UNIQUE 7 STRING HEAVY RHYTHM CHUG!". I realize that a tuned down 6 is essentially the same thing, but the thread is not "BEST DOWN TUNED 6 STRING HEAVY RHYTHM CHUG!". I'm sorry that I tied you down, held open your eyes, and made you watch that video. I can only hope that someday you forgive me for being so physical.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Oct 17, 2008)

Beneath The Massacre


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Feb 20, 2009)

definately,
Macabre - hitch hiker

fuckin brutal chugs.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 21, 2009)

Holy thread bump Batman


----------

